# counter (kitchen)



## gengo

うちの息子が日本語を勉強していますので、できるだけ彼と日本語で話すことにします。

昨日、息子がバイトから帰ってきたら、彼の夕食を作っておいていたから、"Your food is on the counter" を日本語で言おうと思ったが（その時、二人とも玄関あたりにいた）、その counter という単語をどのように表現すればいいか、ちょっと迷ったのです。

この場合は、「カウンター」か、「調理台」か、どっちが自然に聞こえるかを教えていただけますか。

それとも、「食べ物は台所にある」、という簡単な言い方にした方がいいでしょうか。（結局、そのように言いました）

EDIT:  typo corrected


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

少し前の日本家屋（昭和の最後～平成初期頃）なら、「流し台」と呼ばれることが多かったと思います。
一般家庭の台所で「調理台」とはあまり言わないと思います。

今風建築なら、「システムキッチン」が標準語だと思います。
「台所のシステムキッチンに置いといたから。」「システムキッチンのカウンターに置いといたよ。」などが私の耳には自然に聞こえると思います。

「キッチンカウンター」は、またちょっと別物（cupboard)を指すと思います。

（「システムキッチン」「流し台」の画像をググってみて、gengoさんの家のthe counterに合致しているか確認してみてください。）


----------



## KLAUSED

gengo said:


> それとも、「食べ物は台所にある」、という簡単な言い方にした方がいいでしょうか。（結局、そのように言いました）


それでいいと思います。

システムキッチンはcounter/worktopのみを指すというよりもシンク、コンロ、作業台などをまとめて一つにしたキッチンのことを指す言葉のはずです。
カウンターという語もcounter/worktopの意味で使われるので「カウンターにあるよ」という言い方自体は問題ないと思います。ただ下記の意味で使われることの方がまだまだ一般的なのでこの言い方は個人的には少しひっかかります。

㋐銀行・事務所・商店などで、客との応対・会計などに用いる、仕切りを兼ねた長い台。受付台。勘定台。帳場。
㋑飲食店などで、客と調理場を仕切る細長いテーブル

「ごはん台所/キッチンにあるよ」と言えば相手には伝わりますし日本語としても一番自然だと思います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「台所」のイメージもその家の大きさや台所の広さによって異なり、「ダイニングテーブルの上」という場合の「ダイニング」は日本語で言うところの「台所」に含まれるのか否か、という定義が要ると思いますが、それもここでは仮に含めるとします。
　僕の家の場合に、「台所にある」と言う場合は場所の特定がより大雑把になり、主に「台所の冷蔵庫の中」「台所のダイニングキッチンの上」「台所のシステムキッチンのカウンターの上」の3か所を想起いたします。ああ、「ガスコンロの上のフライパンの中」というパターンもあります。
そもそも「ダイニングキッチン」を「台所」と呼ぶかについても、「台所」とは呼ばないような気がします。

　オリジナルの質問は「台所のシステムキッチンのカウンターの上」と言いたいけれども、日本語で適切な表現があるのか、適切な表現は日本語にないからより大雑把に「台所にある」としか言えないのか、という質問だと思いましたので、僕は「システムキッチンのカウンターの上」が今回の質問に対する適切な答えかと思いました。

「システムキッチンに置いといたから」も自然だと思ったのは、「システムキッチンのガスコンロの上」とか「システムキッチンの流し台の中」とか、「システムキッチンの自動洗浄機の中」とかではなくて常識的に「システムキッチンの料理を置いておく場所≒カウンター」という意味が、言外に含まれているので、あえて言う必要はないように感じました。（「ガスコンロの上の鍋の中」もありえるが。）

　辞書上の定義ではなくて日常会話での自然な返事を考えましたので＃２の書き込みにしました。
　各家庭で話される日本語、方言、家の大きさ、台所（orダイニング、ダイニングキッチン）の広さなどで何が自然と感じるかについては多様性があると思います。家庭毎に言い回しが違うかも知れません。
　特に、「流し台」が壁や窓に向かって設置されている構造のキッチンは「台所」と呼んで全くＯＫと思うのですが、
「流し台」を含むシステムキッチンが「キッチン」と「ダイニング」の間にあって、ダイニングテーブルに座っている家族と対面で料理が作れるような構造の、より「モダン」なキッチンは「台所」ではなくてカタカナで呼ばれることが多いような気がします。（このキッチンとダイニングを仕切る細長い場所は「システムキッチン」であり、または「カウンター」とも呼べるのかもしれません。）
　大正時代の「台所」が土間にあって３畳くらいしかない家の設計では「台所にある」としか言えないと思いますが、それはまた全く状況が異なると思います（カウンターに相当する場所がない？）。

　その一方で、わざわざ長たらしい「システムキッチン」といちいち言うのか？、と改めてたずねられたら、おそらくわざわざ「システムキッチン」とは言わないかもしれません。その意味では確かにシステムキッチン云々は「自然」ではないですね。

　そもそも「夕食作っておいたから」で十分な話でもあるわけで、"Your food is on the counter" と英語で言う場合のon the counterとは、どういう意味なのかを、哲学的かもしれませんが、gengoさんにお聞きしたいです。
　意外と究極の訳（or答）は、「夕食作って*いつものとこ*においといたから」になったりして。または「夕食作っといたから。」
　（絶対欧米文化ではない場所として、「夕食作って*仏壇*に供えておいたから、御下がりをいただきなさい。」の「仏壇」等は特殊な場所ですが、普通は料理を作ったら台所に置いておきますよね。いちいち「台所に」と言う必要があるのか？という哲学的質問です。）

By the way 発現 in #1 would be a typo for 表現, right?


----------



## KLAUSED

システムキッチンを台所という場所ではなく台所設備として捉えてらっしゃるんですね。
わたしは前者で捉えているので「台所のシステムキッチン」という言い方がしっくりこないのだと思います。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> By the way 発現 in #1 would be a typo for 表現, right?


発言の変換ミスだと思いますがこの文脈では表現が正しいですね。


----------



## gengo

時間を割いて回答してくださったお二方に感謝したいと思います。

「システムキッチン」を聞いたことはあったが、正直言って、どんなものなのかはっきりと分からなかったので、ひとつ賢くなりました。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> そもそも「夕食作っておいたから」で十分な話でもあるわけで、"Your food is on the counter" と英語で言う場合のon the counterとは、どういう意味なのかを、哲学的かもしれませんが、gengoさんにお聞きしたいです。



アメリカでは、counter はキッチン全体の中で最も重要な部分だと思います。ですから、何かが on the counter と言うのは、基本的に in the kitchen と言うのと同じことになります（他に置く場所はあまりないから）。

流し台は僕も何回も使った言葉だけど、どちらかといえば、それが sink に相当するのではないかと思っていました。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> By the way 発現 in #1 would be a typo for 表現, right?



Hahaha！そうですね。「表現」と「発言」が頭の中で混雑してしまったようです。もっと気を付けてタイプしなきゃ！



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「台所のダイニングキッチンの上」



Typoと言えば、上のものもそうじゃないですか？　ダイニングテーブルでしょう？

Thank you again.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

gengo said:


> Typoと言えば、上のものもそうじゃないですか？　ダイニングテーブルでしょう？


そのとおりです。すみませんでした。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

gengo said:


> アメリカでは、counter はキッチン全体の中で最も重要な部分だと思います。ですから、何かが on the counter と言うのは、基本的に in the kitchen と言うのと同じことになります（他に置く場所はあまりないから）。
> 
> 流し台は僕も何回も使った言葉だけど、どちらかといえば、それが sink に相当するのではないかと思っていました。


日本語で「カウンター」と言う事にに違和感がある方もいらっしゃるようなので、「キッチンテーブルの上に置いといたから」という選択肢もアリかもしれません。

「流し台」は基本的にsinkのことで、あっています。
いわゆる「システムキッチン」の始まりとして、昭和時代にsinkの流し台の右にガスコンロを置くための台と、左に洗った食器を置くための小さな台がついた製品が作られるようになりましたが、それはまだ「システムキッチン」とは呼ばれずに「流し台」と呼ばれていましたので、その頃育った私個人の特別な感覚かもしれません。


----------



## gengo

うちではありませんが、似たような kitchen counter の写真を下記に入れます。






アメリカでは、キッチンの真ん中に、英語でいう island (孤立台所作業台)があるのはよくあることですけど、うちにはそんなものがない。普段は、座って食べるテーブルは別の部屋にあります（もちろん、小さなテーブルがキッチンに置いてある家もありますが）。

その状況で、私が用意した料理を盛り付けたお皿をカウンターに置いて、別の部屋で息子に食事のありどころを伝えたいとしたら、どのように言うのが普通でしょうか?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

（私自身は＃９の写真のタイプは、「台所」で全くＯＫで、「システムキッチン」とはわざわざ呼びません。）
私なら（←これが一番問題かもしれませんが）sink のすぐ横の場所なら「*台所の流しの横*に晩飯を作っておいといたから（食べてね）」といいます。
コの字かＬ字になっているキッチンの手前側の場所なら「テーブル」とはおそらく決して呼びませんし、「カウンター」とも言わないので「*台所の台の上*に晩飯作って置いといたから」でしょうね。

「カウンター」というと、islandタイプの、私が言うところの「システムキッチン」（画像１）の一部分で、流し台の上に物が散らかっているのや、水道の蛇口などがダイニング側から見えないように、一段高い、幅30㎝くらいの「カウンター」が作ってある製品があります。（写真の紫の矢印部分）。
「カウンター」と聞くと私はなんとなくそれを思い浮かべます。


----------



## KLAUSED

gengo said:


> うちではありませんが、似たような kitchen counter の写真を下記に入れます。
> 
> View attachment 78189


英語で(kitchen) counterと言った場合写真のようなものだろうなと思っていましたが、#3で述べたようにこれをカウンターと呼ぶのは
多くの日本人がピンと来ないと思います。


----------



## gengo

Thanks again for your help.


----------

